

Renting Prosperity - wallflower
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304746604577382321021920372.html

======
rollypolly

      But a steelworker in Buffalo, or an underemployed
      construction worker in Las Vegas, can't easily take his
      skills to where they are needed in North Dakota or
      Wyoming if he's underwater on his mortgage.
    

Maybe the federal government could ease this problem by taking over,
temporarily, underwater mortgages while an owner is working out of state.

